# How to tan pelts



## Montey (Dec 21, 2011)

I have just got into using a slingshot for hunting and wanting to do something with the fur. Anyone got any good books that they know of for tanning pelts at home?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome to SlingShot Forum, Montey. We have a separate forum for all hunting and fishing related topics. I am moving this to that area, but will leave a link for a short time, so you will know where it went.


----------



## Montey (Dec 21, 2011)

Ok didn't realise sorry


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Not a problem. This is a pretty large site, and it can take a while to learn where everything is.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

There are lots of ways to tan pelts, from using hot water, to urine, and brains and bark; I've even seen people using their washing machines. I suggest you look on youtube, try Seanmulhalls channel, he's a friend who likes to do things simply.


----------



## Montey (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks for that I will have to give it ago once I manage to get myself a rabbit with my slingshot or maybe road kill since I have seen that.


----------

